

Working with Multi-column Layout in CSS3 - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/working-with-multi-column-layout-in-css3/26334

======
bocanaut
quite cool to finally see 'advanced' typographical possibilities in css, can
save so much time and nerves. And they lead to a better web-typo which is
still often way too underrated

